
Don’t Fuck Up the Culture - aps-sids
https://medium.com/@bchesky/dont-fuck-up-the-culture-597cde9ee9d4
======
falsemirror
As per Brian, an organizational culture is built around by upholding companies
core values. What are AirBnb's core values? Can't find anywhere online.

He says "Surround yourself with people that are so good they initimidate you."
Hmm. Sounds like a breeding ground for competitive culture.

(Source: [https://blog.kissmetrics.com/brian-chesky-alfred-lin-
culture...](https://blog.kissmetrics.com/brian-chesky-alfred-lin-culture/))

